# Oaj



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Yup. Next time we show, we're going to be in Excellent A Jumpers.

Our run last weekend was a near miss, thanks to me pulling Marge off of a jump and sending her off course. Overall, it was a nicer run than this. But, she stayed with me today and that's definitely an improvement over how we were last year. It was a first place run, 10 seconds under course time, YPS I believe in the mid 4s.

She absolutely LOVES trialing indoors at this place.

They had us on the start line FOR EVER because my score sheet was attached to the previous dog's and they had no idea who I was and had to find it. I left it in the video to show how darn GOOD Marge was about waiting around.






Our Std run was nice too, but she forgot that the yellow on the dog walk means STOP, so we NQ'd.


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice run!!!! Congats!!!


----------

